# U r g e n t ! ! ! Zebco 33 feathertouch



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i need help with a zebco 33 classic feathertouch, a spincast reel, trying to get the cap off to get new line on, but cant get the cap off. Im twisting it as hard as i can but i dont want to break it, do i need to twist a little harder, or am i going at it all wrong.


Any tips are welcome

Thank you SSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO Very much


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Look really close right around the seem, there is a little tiny tab that needs pushed, I can do mine with my fingernail, it's a 33 but not the featherlite yours may be different.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Make sure you twist it counterclockwise.......


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Make sure you twist it counterclockwise.......


yep lol that worked


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

catfish catchers said:


> yep lol that worked


If that didn't work I was going to suggest getting a pipe wrench. Glad you didn't have to go that far....


----------

